# Square base porcelain fixtures



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't remember seeing these before


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> I don't remember seeing these before


Damn, me either!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like it was back in the days when men wired things.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Riddle for @MDShunk. :smile:


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

readydave8 said:


> I don't remember seeing these before


Never saw a square on either. Is the black pipe an old gas line coming into it?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

bostonPedro said:


> Never saw a square on either. Is the black pipe an old gas line coming into it?


I suspected it to be, house built 1900 or probably earlier, gas sconces and 1 overhead were still connected before remodel

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The old hospital I remodeled a couple years ago had one broken one I found in the attic. Now I know what it looked like.. All the old black pipe was still in place and I used it.. I had to make a few trim plates, but it worked out well.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've seen square base porcelain on wood molding which held the wires.
Look at page five on THIS LINK


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a type E conduit body and there were a variety of fittings to go on them. Can't remember the brand right off. The bulbous conduit body is the giveaway to the brand, but I can't come up with it at the moment. Maybe H&H. I forget.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

Rigid electrical conduit used to be black. I have seen a lot of it in houses built before the 1930's


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> I've seen square base porcelain on wood molding which held the wires.
> Look at page five on THIS LINK


You or someone else posted this link a few years ago. that put me on a quest to find some of that wood wire mold. I finally found some. Grin










http://lbpinc.com/Wire%20Mold%20Wood.jpg


----------

